# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  Guess ethnic makeup (Vahaduo results)

## Dushman

As the title says, what do you think about the genetic makeup of my friend? She's trying to find out the origin of her grandparents before they migrated. 

Distance to:
Jessica

1.79567148
21.60% Caucasian_Alans_(n=2) + 78.40% Early_Medieval_Czechs_(n=2)

2.03408563
0.60% Caucasian_Alans_(n=2) + 99.40% Avars_(n=2)

2.03798671
98.20% Avars_(n=2) + 1.80% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

2.05411855
99.60% Avars_(n=2) + 0.40% Early_Medieval_Czechs_(n=2)

4.58340775
23.40% Medieval_Tuscany_(n=10) + 76.60% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

4.68927768
24.00% Medieval_Foggia_Apulia_(n=5) + 76.00% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

4.79939771
22.20% 6th-century_Piedmont_(Italians_only)_(n=7) + 77.80% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

4.87408114
23.20% Late_Antiquity_Latium_(n=24) + 76.80% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

4.89854506
20.80% Imperial_Tuscany_(n=4) + 79.20% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

4.95954824
26.40% Late_Medieval_Latium_(n=16) + 73.60% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

4.98173239
88.20% Vikings_from_Ukraine_(n=4) + 11.80% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

5.04688259
88.20% Vikings_from_Ukraine_(n=4) + 11.80% Early_Medieval_Czechs_(n=2)

5.06215099
23.60% Early_Medieval_Latium_(n=5) + 76.40% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

5.06283854
92.60% Vikings_from_Poland_(n=9) + 7.40% Caucasian_Alans_(n=2)

5.09166783
22.20% Medieval_Basilicata_(n=10) + 77.80% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

5.13486370
97.40% Vikings_from_Ukraine_(n=4) + 2.60% Caucasian_Alans_(n=2)

5.46471462
21.80% Medieval_Foggia_Apulia_(n=5) + 78.20% Early_Medieval_Czechs_(n=2)

5.59245498
21.80% Caucasian_Alans_(n=2) + 78.20% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

5.62840937
20.00% 6th-century_Piedmont_(Italians_only)_(n=7) + 80.00% Early_Medieval_Czechs_(n=2)

5.76099625
74.00% Early_Medieval_Czechs_(n=2) + 26.00% Iron_Age_Kangju_(n=4)

5.80346000
20.00% Medieval_Basilicata_(n=10) + 80.00% Early_Medieval_Czechs_(n=2)

5.81987420
93.80% Vikings_from_Poland_(n=9) + 6.20% Iron_Age_Kangju_(n=4)

5.95390114
32.40% 6th-century_Piedmont_(Italians_&_Lombards)_(n=24) + 67.60% Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

6.02283715
96.40% Vikings_from_Poland_(n=9) + 3.60% Iron_Age_Altai_(n=5)

6.03575405
96.60% Vikings_from_Poland_(n=9) + 3.40% Tian_Shan_Huns_(n=8)



Distance to:
Jessica

2.11801516
38.00% Bronze_Age_Illyrians + 62.00% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

2.63483633
39.00% Bronze_Age_Illyrians + 61.00% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)

3.07452009
28.00% Mycenaean_Greece_(n=4) + 72.00% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

3.53276020
28.80% Mycenaean_Greece_(n=4) + 71.20% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)

4.02091767
28.40% Bronze_Age_Sicily_(n=15) + 71.60% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

4.68519496
29.00% Bronze_Age_Sicily_(n=15) + 71.00% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)

4.77252451
47.00% Early_Bronze_Age_Serbia_(n=23) + 53.00% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

5.18481985
47.80% Early_Bronze_Age_Serbia_(n=23) + 52.20% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)

5.50518506
25.00% Middle_Bronze_Age_Anatolia_(n=2) + 75.00% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

5.59681069
25.80% Middle_Bronze_Age_Anatolia_(n=2) + 74.20% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)

6.35196985
31.00% Middle_Late_Bronze_Age_Italy_(n=9) + 69.00% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

6.87626120
44.80% Middle_Bronze_Age_North_Alps_(n=7) + 55.20% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

6.95505170
31.80% Middle_Late_Bronze_Age_Italy_(n=9) + 68.20% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)

7.23130018
45.80% Middle_Bronze_Age_North_Alps_(n=7) + 54.20% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)

7.24011770
49.60% MBA_Tumulus_culture_(n=4) + 50.40% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

7.58930306
50.60% MBA_Tumulus_culture_(n=4) + 49.40% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)

8.24801560
26.20% Middle-Late_Bronze_Age_Hittites_(n=2) + 73.80% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

8.33408275
50.60% Bronze_Age_Germany_(n=26) + 49.40% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

8.43964904
36.00% Early_Bronze_Age_Southern_France_(n=5) + 64.00% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

8.49401353
23.60% Nuragic_Sardinia_(n=13) + 76.40% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

8.52349991
45.60% Early_Bronze_Age_Swabia_(n=24) + 54.40% Baltic_Bronze_Age_(n=12)

8.52541109
27.00% Middle-Late_Bronze_Age_Hittites_(n=2) + 73.00% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)

8.68298039
51.60% Bronze_Age_Germany_(n=26) + 48.40% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)

8.92955542
46.60% Early_Bronze_Age_Swabia_(n=24) + 53.40% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)

8.93789192
37.00% Early_Bronze_Age_Southern_France_(n=5) + 63.00% Bronze_Age_Estonia_(n=16)



Distance to:
Jessica

2.05482359
Avars_(n=2)

5.27710148
Vikings_from_Ukraine_(n=4)

6.19553065
Vikings_from_Poland_(n=9)

7.98351426
Vikings_from_Russia_(n=15)

12.10790651
Swedish_Vikings_(n=23)

12.66123217
Early_Medieval_Czechs_(n=2)

13.83775271
Medieval_Estonia_(n=7)

14.99659961
Chernyakhiv_culture_Goths_(n=3)

15.65043450
Norwegian_Vikings_(n=12)

16.20701700
Danish_Vikings_(n=21)

16.70944942
Lombards_(n=28)

16.94073493
Suebi_Alemmani_(n=20)

18.13139542
Vikings_from_England_(n=28)

18.46312812
Ostrogoths_(n=3)

20.40900537
Anglo-Saxons_(n=4)

20.99887378
Roman_Britain_(n=8)

26.79494728
6th-century_Piedmont_(Italians_&_Lombards)_(n=24)

32.72027812
Iron_Age_Kangju_(n=4)

35.44235602
Medieval_Catalonia_Valencia_(n=9)

36.19382544
Late_Medieval_Latium_(n=16)

37.29734307
Roman_&_Visigothic_Iberia_(n=31)

39.09959591
Tian_Shan_Huns_(n=8)

39.70285632
Iron_Age_Altai_(n=5)

41.56334563
Medieval_Foggia_Apulia_(n=5)

41.81385536
Early_Medieval_Latium_(n=5)

----------


## Archetype0ne

That's a lot of Baltic for South Slav standards, so maybe Croatian? Since its a lot of Illyrian BA for Czech or Slovak.
Edit: Hungarian would make sense, but doubt Hungarians have that much Baltic BA either.

----------


## Dushman

> That's a lot of Baltic for South Slav standards, so maybe Croatian? Since its a lot of Illyrian BA for Czech or Slovak.
> Edit: Hungarian would make sense, but doubt Hungarians have that much Baltic BA either.


Good guess. I hope more members participate and share what they could know. That Illyrian part was interesting too. Definitely something going on around Central Europe.

----------


## bigsnake49

> As the title says, what do you think about the genetic makeup of my friend? She's trying to find out the origin of her grandparents before they migrated. 
> 
> Distance to:
> Jessica
> 
> 1.79567148
> 21.60% Caucasian_Alans_(n=2) + 78.40% Early_Medieval_Czechs_(n=2)
> 
> 2.03408563
> ...


One question, why 2 different results for her? Are those for the two grandparents?

But if I had to guess though I would say Central/East Europe around Czechoslovakia and Hungary for the first mapping and Croatia for the second.

----------


## Dushman

@bigsnake49 
No, it's the results of the same person.

----------


## bigsnake49

> @bigsnake49 
> No, it's the results of the same person.


So why two different 2-way mixtures?

----------


## Archetype0ne

Likely due to different models/datasets, I think those are the results from two different calcs.

----------

